# Ignition switch



## bncrushr (Aug 27, 2005)

I have to "wiggle" the key to start the car. Sometimes , it cranks right away, but most times , you have to play with it. 
How do you replace the ignition switch? Is it difficult? Does it require special tools?
It's a 97 Sentra, Any help, please. Thanks Tim


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

bncrushr said:


> I have to "wiggle" the key to start the car. Sometimes , it cranks right away, but most times , you have to play with it.
> How do you replace the ignition switch? Is it difficult? Does it require special tools?
> It's a 97 Sentra, Any help, please. Thanks Tim


Do you have to wiggle the key to get it to turn or does it turn fine but once in the start posistion you have to wiggle it to get it to crank the engine?


----------



## psuLemon (Apr 23, 2003)

is it the original keys or are they remakes.


----------



## stone (Jul 7, 2005)

Have you added a relay to it?


----------



## brycestejskal (Aug 3, 2005)

my car does it to. took me awhile to figure out what was goin on. its the steering wheel lock i assume that is causing it. if u turn the steering weel when u cant get the key to turn it will just let u turn the key like normal. i dont know how to keep it from happining again though. that would be nice to know if anyone has any ideas?


----------



## bncrushr (Aug 27, 2005)

*Ignition switch update*

Ok guys!....jeeez
I've already diagnoised the problem, but I'll explain. When you "hold " the key in the "start" position, ( this is where the engine should crank over) the engine won't crank, unless I wiggle it.
The key turns fine. The switch must have worn electrical contacts. 
I just wanted to know how hard it was to replace it. 
I may have come to the wrong place. Tim


----------



## bncrushr (Aug 27, 2005)

*common to all cars*



brycestejskal said:


> my car does it to. took me awhile to figure out what was goin on. its the steering wheel lock i assume that is causing it. if u turn the steering weel when u cant get the key to turn it will just let u turn the key like normal. i dont know how to keep it from happining again though. that would be nice to know if anyone has any ideas?


This caused by the pressure the steering is putting upon the ignition/steering wheel lock. It's often caused , when the wheel is turned all the way to the stop. There's nothin wrong. When it happens , just relieve the pressure against the lock by turning the wheel. Hope that helps, Tim


----------



## IanH (Feb 11, 2003)

bncrushr said:


> This caused by the pressure the steering is putting upon the ignition/steering wheel lock. It's often caused , when the wheel is turned all the way to the stop. There's nothin wrong. When it happens , just relieve the pressure against the lock by turning the wheel. Hope that helps, Tim


Yes you have a worn switch assembly. 
There are other posts about this. You remove the column covers and remove the switch assembly and install a new one. 
Down load the Factory service manual (FSM) which is a sticky at the top of the B14 section. 
Page ST-12 has pictures and instruction, although poor IMHO. 

You have to break or drill out the bolts holding the lock and switch assembly. 
Install the new one and use special bolts with shear off heads to re-install. 
(that were provided with switch assembly when i did this on sons toyota.) 

I would say its not hard, but depending on access to the bolts heads you have to drillout it could be difficult. 
One other comment, the FSM implies taking the steering shaft assembly out of the car first. I would not do that until you have tried it in the car. undo any supports to drop the shaft assembly to get more room. 
Hopefully someone who has done this on a B14 will chime in and let us know for sure. 

Yes, something else, this can be caused by worn keys if difficult to turn, so please answer the question about your keys. It seems like that is not the case though.
GoodLuck......


----------



## ALSET (Aug 18, 2005)

bncrushr said:


> Ok guys!....jeeez
> I've already diagnoised the problem, but I'll explain. When you "hold " the key in the "start" position, ( this is where the engine should crank over) the engine won't crank, unless I wiggle it.
> The key turns fine. The switch must have worn electrical contacts.
> I just wanted to know how hard it was to replace it.
> I may have come to the wrong place. Tim


you shuoldnt need to take the lock assy out. 
The ignition switch(part with electrical contacts) is seperate from the tumbler assy.(part that you put the key in and turn) Depending on the size of your hands it is a relativly simple procedure. 
1st take off the stearing colum shroud . locate the tumbler assy , at the rear of it will be a plastic piece with a wire harness pluged into it( usaully white). This is the ignition switch.That is usaully the culprit given the symptoms you are describing .They cost around 30-60 bucks There will be two small screws 180 deg. apart that should be visable after unpluging the harness. Then its just a matter of R&R.It is nice to have an assortment of screwdrivers with various lengths .
I have never replaced one in a 97 but between 1969 - 93 or 94 Model years(Nissan) I have replaced several and Have never had to take the lock assy out to do it.
However the screws holding the lock assy can be removed by using a small hammer and a good chisle . Start by chisling a grove on one side of the headless(smooth) bolt and slowly,while tapping, angle the chisle as to turn (push) the bolt in the counter clockwise direction, just like a reguler bolt . It will loosen up and you can continue turning it out fairly easy
Hope this helps
Good luck!


----------

